# Old member returning :]



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi! I'm fairly new but I am happy your back. Welcome


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey Welcome back to us


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

'Bout darn time.  Welcome back.


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

welcome back, sit down stay awhile


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks guy for the warm welcoming back :] ive missed this place! lol


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello!! Welcome back!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

katieandduke said:


> hey guys,
> some of you may remember me but probably not since it has been about a year since I have actually been on here.. I miss all the nice people I have met and I love being able to learn new things that I have never knew. So anyways, Hello guys! and I hope to talk to everyone soon! :]


Welcome back! glad to see you around again


----------



## equine fanatic99 (Oct 1, 2009)

dont leave again!! this site is a goody horsy one, LOL!!


----------



## equine fanatic99 (Oct 1, 2009)

oops, lol GOOD horsey one**


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Hi and welcome back!
would also like to introduce myself as i havnt been on here for a year yet


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks everyone!

nice to meet you speedy da fish :]


----------

